# Call Of Duty 4 Problem



## tomcatlin (Dec 18, 2007)

the following pops up when i go to start either single or multiplayer. computer is practically brand new top of the line, all drivers updated etc. anyone ran into this problem or know how to fix it? cheers


----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 2.0
Video card or driver doesn't support separate alpha blend, glow will be disabled.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support separate alpha blend, glow will be disabled.[/B][/B][/B]


----------



## tomcatlin (Dec 18, 2007)

surely someone must know. i want to play this game dammit, its sitting in front of me mocking me


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Its only been an hour it can take days to recieve a responce at times....

Anyway can you post your full system specs?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

> Video card or driver doesn't support separate alpha blend, glow will be disabled


What graphics card and driver do you have? Is there a program to setup the graphics options before actually running CoD4? Some games let you alter settings that are saved in a config file before launching the game, to prevent compatibility problems.


----------



## fudjin (Mar 26, 2008)

I have the same problem. I have a pentium 4 524 (3.06ghz), gigabyte motherboard 1024 ram DDR333, and a radeon 9250 wich supports opengl 2.0, also i have directx 9.0c running and full graphic cards drivers, running genuine windows xp sp2 fully updated.

I really dont know where to search for the problem. I downloading some patchs for both DX and CoD4.


----------



## fudjin (Mar 26, 2008)

koala said:


> What graphics card and driver do you have? Is there a program to setup the graphics options before actually running CoD4? Some games let you alter settings that are saved in a config file before launching the game, to prevent compatibility problems.


CoD4 doesnt have any "control panel" to configure video efects before playing.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

fudjin said:


> CoD4 doesnt have any "control panel" to configure video efects before playing.


That's rubbish of course it does.









Please download PC Wizard from my sig and install it. Then go to file, save as and click ok. Then save the text file and copy its contents into this thread. If you wish to upgrade your GPU, then also post what PSU you have (make and model).

Basically though, it looks like your GPU is below min specs.


----------



## rocket485 (Apr 1, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> That's rubbish of course it does.
> 
> View attachment 26367
> 
> ...


I think what he meant is there is nothing like that before you run the program. 

When my GFX card wasn't compatible it came up with a screen saying it won't run due to the fact I didn't have shader 3.0 etc, which therefore meant I didn't have access to the screen you have shown us.


----------



## nisse555 (Apr 30, 2008)

just get a new card


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi fudjin, I have three 9250's and there is no way they will run COD4, they won't even run Oblivion. You'll need a new video card. Mike


----------

